# jerky and snack sticks



## countrysmoked (Jul 14, 2009)

I made a batch of jerky and some snack sticks over the weekend after installing AC in my butcher shop. Here are some pics. (sorry for the quality I had to take them with my camera phone)

My Jerky gun made from a power caulk gun
Attachment 21914

Snack sticks in the smoker
Attachment 21915

More smoker pics
Attachment 21916

Jerky on racks in the smoker
Attachment 21917

Thin blue smoke
Attachment 21918

The new AC installed
Attachment 21919

Temp is 68 degrees
Attachment 21920

Temps in the Smoker for Jerky
Attachment 21921

It is amazing how much better you feel when making a batch of jerky when it is 68 degrees instead of 98 in the butcher shop.  I made 5 lbs of beef jerky for a neighbor and 10 lbs of venison snack sticks for myself.  I think I have the recipe for the snack sticks almost down.  I will post it after a couple more test batches.  I am shooting for a sweet hot smoky stick that I like.  Everyone that tried it so far thinks I should just leave it alone and start making them some.  I didn't get pics of shooting the jerky as I didn't want to get my phone dirty and didn't have any help.

The Ac I got is a 17500 btu casement model that fit between the uprights in the trailer sides just right. It was 98 degrees outside and 68 inside with it set on low cool.  Hope you all enjoy the pics.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 14, 2009)

I can only imagine the difference the AC makes. Makes you want to be in there more Im sure.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 15, 2009)

nice set u have there-and the jerky and sticks sound great


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice and a great set up too


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 15, 2009)

COOL!!   I'm looking forward to you recipe on the snack sticks.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've worked in many unrefrigerated meat rooms and know your pain!  You spend half your time taking product in and out of the cooler to try to maintain temperature control instead of processing meat!

Pops §§


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 12, 2009)

How's the testing coming out? Have you gotten to a final recipe yet? That flavor profile sounds like something I'd like a lot.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2009)

I think you have a good set up there and I would like to see the final product.


----------



## ssyork (Jan 28, 2010)

Recipe PLEASE, Begging here, the sweet hot sounds great. A company out of the northwest, or from your local Matco tool dealer, called Jerky Hut, makes a sweet hot that is pretty good. Been wanting to try one since I had theirs. Nice setup too.


----------



## dalton (Jan 27, 2011)

hey...   I like your power jerky shooter...   looks like you used a lem jerky cannon.  can you share how you modified it?  I just did 30 lbs of jerky and snack stics and arm got a bit worn out.  a power gun would be nice!!!

dalton


----------

